# DRINGEND] Laptopdisplay verwaschen und grüne Pixel!



## CHRiSSLYi (8. Februar 2016)

*DRINGEND] Laptopdisplay verwaschen und grüne Pixel!*

Hey Leute, 

hab ein dringendes Problem..
Habe den Laptop eines Freundes sauber gemacht und demzufolge geöffnet.. Musste den Laptop dabei vollständig auseinanderbauen und habe ebenso die WLP gewechselt.
Jetzt zeigt der Display des Laptops ein verwaschenes grünes Bild! Die Grafikkarte kann es nicht sein, da diese auf einem externen Monitor alles normal darstellt.

Es ist ein HP Pavilion G7 mit einem i5 und einem AMD Grafikchip.
Habe alle Kabel überprüft und neu verbunden, das Problem hat sich leider nicht in Luft aufgelöst. Ich vermute stark, dass es ein Kabel ist, oder denkt ihr es könnte auch das Display selber sein?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## flotus1 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: DRINGEND] Laptopdisplay verwaschen und grüne Pixel!*

Da du ja alle Steckverbinder überprüft hast könnte es ein defektes Displaykabel sein. Die bekommt man relativ günstig als Ersatzteil.


----------



## Faxe007 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: DRINGEND] Laptopdisplay verwaschen und grüne Pixel!*

Ja höchstwahrscheinlich Kabel nciht richtig aufgesteckt. Nochmal aufmachen und das Monitorkabel auf beiden Seiten checken.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: DRINGEND] Laptopdisplay verwaschen und grüne Pixel!*

gibt es da noch eins?


----------



## flotus1 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: DRINGEND] Laptopdisplay verwaschen und grüne Pixel!*

Dieses Kabel hat wie die meisten Kabel 2 Enden. Das andere Ende solltest du auch mal überprüfen. Aber auch dieses Ende sieht etwas seltsam aus. Sicher dass das so richtig sitzt? Das sieht schief aus.


----------



## Master Shake (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: DRINGEND] Laptopdisplay verwaschen und grüne Pixel!*

Das Kabel auf dem Bild ist nicht richtig gesteckt, die andere Seite brauchst du nicht checken, dort ist der Stecker mit Tape fixiert. Diese Probleme können aber auch auftreten, wenn das Kabel im Scharnierbereich gequetsht wird.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: DRINGEND] Laptopdisplay verwaschen und grüne Pixel!*

Tut mir Leid für das Bild - in diesem war der Stecker nicht eingesteckt - mein Fehler.. 
Danke für eure Antworten. Habe alles jetzt 3x geöffnet und neu eingesteckt, 2x Fehlversuch und beim letzten Mal hat es tatsächlich geklappt!
Anscheinend waren die Kontakte des Steckers, den ich euch als Foto gegeben habe nicht ganz sauber, da ich diese nochmal mit einem Pinsel gesäubert habe.
Ich danke euch recht herzlich und wünsche euch noch einen schönen Abend!!!

-Christian


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: DRINGEND] Laptopdisplay verwaschen und grüne Pixel!*

tut mir Leid für den Doppelpost aber leider ist jetzt ein anderes Problem aufgetreten! 

Der Bildschirm ist total verschoben (nach rechts unten) und das selbst im BIOS. Habe die Kabel mehrfach jetzt ein und ausgesteckt leider ist es immer noch so..


----------



## Abductee (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: DRINGEND] Laptopdisplay verwaschen und grüne Pixel!*

Wie schaut denn der Stecker vom Display von unten aus? Sind da Kontakte verbogen?


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: DRINGEND] Laptopdisplay verwaschen und grüne Pixel!*

glaube eher nicht oder?


----------

